# Hornets sign Peterson...



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

LAS VEGAS - _Free agent Morris Peterson of the Toronto Raptors, whom the Hornets' targeted as their top priority to sign in free agency, agreed to a four-year, $23 million contract with the Hornets on Friday. 

Peterson will become the team's starting shooting guard and Peja Stojakvoic will be moved to small forward, his natural position. In 2004, the Hornets signed Peterson to an offer sheet but the Raptors matched it. _

Link


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

This is big time...


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Geaux Tigers said:


> This is big time...


The deal isn't really a bad one either. I was hoping they didn't go for the 5yr/$32mil that he was reportedly looking for.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

great deal, to pick up a starting shooting guard for roughly 6 mil a year that played very well given the minutes and essentially rotted on the bench last year. this slides us above a couple other western teams that we were pretty much tied with in terms of making the playoffs. Just remember, we were only a couple games away from making the postseason last year with some atrocious injuries, I just don't see how we could miss out this year barring some ridiculous trades that beef up the clippers and lakers.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I wonder if the Hornets still have the MLE.Hoopshype lists their current salaries as adding up to right under 52 million which puts them 3.3 million under this years cap.However that includes 2.5 million for macijauskas and I really wonder how that can be accurate.At least they should be able to somehow buy their way out of it.If you got rid of that then this deal would bring them right up against the cap and leave them with the full MLE.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

This sounds like a great deal for New Orleans. The contract money is reasonable and it fills the hole at shooting guard. Send Devin Brown back home where he belongs.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Now I love Julian Wright.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

With good health I think this team is better than the Clippers, Lakers and perhaps the Warriors & Nuggets. I say the Hornets have a chance at 6-8 next year in the West (my top five are Phoenix, Dallas, Houston, Utah and San Antonio)

Bowers and Scott are doing a great job.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

PG: Chris Paul...Bobby Jackson
SG: Morris Peterson...Rasual Butler
SF: Peja Stojakovic...Julian Wright
PF: David West...Cedric Simmons
C: Tyson Chandler...Hilton Armstrong

That is a very solid lineup. Congrats to the Hornets and their fans.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

HKF said:


> With good health I think this team is better than the Clippers, Lakers and perhaps the Warriors & Nuggets. I say the Hornets have a chance at 6-8 next year in the West (my top five are Phoenix, Dallas, Houston, Utah and San Antonio)
> 
> Bowers and Scott are doing a great job.


I wonder if Bowers and Scott are doing a "Weekend at Bernies" thing with Shinn. He seems to be spending some money and trying to win some games.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

It seems to me that Butler has become redundant.He's probably the third string small forward now and he makes too much money to have much hope to get anything back for him.I would much rather keep Devin Brown and let him back up at SG.He was probably about as good a shooter as Butler last year and he does a lot of other stuff while Rasual is pretty oe dimensional.If you could somehow get rid of him and give some of his money to Devin that would be ideal.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Geaux Tigers said:


> I wonder if Bowers and Scott are doing a "Weekend at Bernies" thing with Shinn. He seems to be spending some money and trying to win some games.


Wouldn't surprise me if Bowers actually kidnapped Shinn and has someone holding a gun to his head as he signs the checks. Although the truth is, Shinn has always paid the money for players who are worth it. Sometimes they lost players for things out of their control (i.e. Alonzo Mourning who wanted to join Pat Riley).


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Is Rasual really that bad as a backup wing man? The Hornets shouldn't be getting rid of shooting. Devin Brown is a worse player than Rasual. I doubt Julian takes all of his minutes. I think Julian is easily the 4th wing player in the Hornets rotation behind Peja, MoPete and Rasual.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

I guess you can look at my avatar and guess what I'm about to say. But, I'd take Rasual any day over Devin. Rasual can change a game real quick with his 3 point shooting and he's not that bad on defense. I wish Devin the best and I hope he can get a good deal somewhere.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

HKF said:


> Is Rasual really that bad as a backup wing man? The Hornets shouldn't be getting rid of shooting. Devin Brown is a worse player than Rasual. I doubt Julian takes all of his minutes. I think Julian is easily the 4th wing player in the Hornets rotation behind Peja, MoPete and Rasual.


Rasual gets into Scotts doghouse a lot. He thinks that Butler shoots to much without getting into the flow of the game or playing much D. But then again we've been forced to play Butler to many minutes in the past. Now that we have a legit starting five (should they stay healthy) we can use Butler as a specialist and it shouldnt matter when he shoots. Thats what hes in there for.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

That's what I wondered. There were a lot of injuries forcing him to do more than he should, but the truth is, he's a decent offensive player. Devin Brown should be getting mop up duty, not playing 15 minutes a night on a good team (at this stage in his career. I know he's only 27 years old, but his best days are behind him in the NBA).


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Diable said:


> I wonder if the Hornets still have the MLE.Hoopshype lists their current salaries as adding up to right under 52 million which puts them 3.3 million under this years cap.*However that includes 2.5 million for macijauskas and I really wonder how that can be accurate*.At least they should be able to somehow buy their way out of it.If you got rid of that then this deal would bring them right up against the cap and leave them with the full MLE.


I thought Macijauskas was getting 2.5mil but someone brought to my attention that it's 500K this season...

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/basketball/nba/salaries/hornets.html


----------



## pG_prIDe (Jun 23, 2002)

Good signing. I like our starting lineup now.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

good signing, from what I've been seeing in SL, Julian might not be as ready as I thought, so getting somebody like this, Hornets can now, bring Julian along slowly, that is as long as Peja stay healthy! Mo pete is a vet, fills a need, seems like a good fit.


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

bee-fan said:


> I guess you can look at my avatar and guess what I'm about to say. But, I'd take Rasual any day over Devin. Rasual can change a game real quick with his 3 point shooting and he's not that bad on defense. I wish Devin the best and I hope he can get a good deal somewhere.


Exactly. Butler can play the 2 or 3 and I would take him over Brown any day.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*Hornets, Peterson reach deal*

'Top-priority' free agent agrees to sign four-year, $23 million contract next week 


LAS VEGAS -- _Morris Peterson of the Toronto Raptors, whom the Hornets' targeted as their top priority to sign in free agency, agreed to a four-year, $23 million contract with the team Friday. 

Peterson will become the Hornets' starting shooting guard, and Peja Stojakvoic will be moved to small forward, his natural position. In 2004, the Hornets signed Peterson to a three-year, $15 million offer sheet, but the Raptors matched it to retain him. 

"Morris feels blessed for this opportunity to play for Coach Byron Scott with a great style of play," Peterson's agent, Rob Pelinka said. "To play with one of the top point guards in the NBA in Chris Paul and to play for an organization in a city where so much has happened, that's just a part of Morris because he has family there." _

_Hornets General Manager Jeff Bower said Peterson will sign his contract next week. No exact day is set because Peterson went on vacation with his mother after reaching the agreement. 

Negotiations between Pelinka and Bower moved at a brisk pace late Thursday night. Cleveland, Miami and New Jersey expressed interest before Peterson narrowed his decision between the Hornets and the Utah Jazz. 

Earlier this week, Peterson visited the Jazz, but no contract offer was made. Unlike some free agents, Peterson didn't need to tour the team's facilities in New Orleans to make his final decision. _

Negotiations appear to be ongoing with Pargo.



> _The Hornets are still interested in re-signing backup point guard Jannero Pargo, and negotiations continue between his agent, Mark Bartelstein, and Bower.
> 
> The Hornets can offer a three-year deal to Pargo that would not put them above the cap. Discussions, however, remain stalled involving Hornets free agent Devin Brown. _


Link


----------



## noballer07 (Jul 4, 2006)

This is good; they've solidified their starting lineup by getting a perimeter shooter to play the 2. Let's just hope that Peja stays healthy this season.


----------

